# Got Shepherds?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Our club holds weekly pack walks and we hiked at a wonderful place today. Got a photo of some of the dogs (the older ones) doing a sit/stay.



Here is the rest of the crew (the younger ones).







We have such an amazing group and all have so much fun together. All of the dogs enjoy it so much! Training days are fun too, but there is just something special about enjoying being outdoors on a hike with friends!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

That looks like amazing fun! 
Your group has grown so large since you first started. Congrats!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks! It's a lot of fun!

We have now 21 regular full time members and new people coming each week! Lots of fun things going on right now which is awesome!

When you have the time and are close by, come for a walk with us!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous picture,

What a wonderful bunch of good looking GSD's.....

Thanks, for sharing


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's fantastic, what great ambassadors for the breed! 

I wish I was closer, the type of walk and rule about no dogs meeting without the owners permission sound just fantastic and exactly the format Delgado and I love


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

How cool! I would love to have a group like that up by me. What a good looking and well loved bunch


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JEALOUS!

I wish I knew more people with GSDs.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

That is awesome! Wish we had a GSD club close by. I think the closest one is a couple of hours at least.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You are so lucky! We have nothing like that here. Hmm .. maybe I should do something about that some day!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Now that looks like a fabulous day! I love it! Maybe some day I'll be able to do something like that. Like when both kids are in school for the day....


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

You can tell they are shepherds, they are all totally focused on there owners out of the picture.

Add me to the list of jealous people who wish there was something like this club around me.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Great photos and great looking shepherds!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow that is a lot of german shepherds! Sounds like a fun group!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm Jealous Too! Those are the Coolest Pics I've seen on here so far!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Love it! What a great group of well behaved, well trained dogs!


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

LOL, reminds me of this picture


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! We have such an awesome group of dogs and owners! 

Very proud of our club and it's members. 

My goal is to one day soon get EVERYONE in a photo!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Just downright beautiful, all of them!! :wub:


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

That looks like so much fun! I wish we had a group or club like that around here. Wonder how one would go about starting such? Hmmmm...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

mehpenn said:


> That looks like so much fun! I wish we had a group or club like that around here. Wonder how one would go about starting such? Hmmmm...


When we started, it was so we could find like-minded people to train and hike with.. we started a facebook page and shared the links to local businesses and groups. Put up flyers in the city, visited different places (dog parks, pet stores, etc.) and told them about what we were doing.

The first walk we had only 2 other people show with their dogs, the one after that I think there was something like 15 dogs?

We continue to advertise on facebook, Kijiji, other clubs and training groups, breeders, etc. know about us now so we get a lot of people coming from those personal recommendations.

Now I can go into a store or walk down the street with even just my two guys and people will ask if I am "part of that GSD group in the city" which is pretty neat!

We just plan walks/hikes, special events, and training days and it's an open door policy. When we do something special we split the cost with whoever participates which helps keep our membership fees away. 

In time, once I purchase property (which should be happening by spring!) I will hold more things on the property and we will hopefully have a club house and at that time talk about club fees.

It is such a great experience and although most members do not compete or train in specific sports, they are always there to support the ones who do, which is more than we can ask for!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Adorable. Beautiful. In Awe.


----------



## vinz (Aug 29, 2013)

this is awesome wish they had this in Malaysia


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! I love our group, it's so neat to see all the GSD's in one place!


----------

